# Dw Yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Muscle Car yes or no ? Pontiac Firebird in the form of the Black Edition Concept, by automotive designer Kasim Tibekov


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hmmmm
Just a shame about the rear for me
Seems a little unfinished all that flat surface



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

F.ck yeeeaaahhhh


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

dchapman88 said:


> Hmmmm
> Just a shame about the rear for me
> Seems a little unfinished all that flat surface
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


This, i was going to say definitely yes until i got to he back.
Ultimately i can't get past the back end so Nope


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Oh yes, ding dong! As Leslie Phillips would say...


----------



## Fishen (Jan 16, 2016)

Not a fan of the rear unfortionately, that being said still a certain Yes!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Front - oh yes

Back -Hmmm, not sure, i'd want to loose the window louvres for a start, maybe that may help.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, rear is definately a bit of a mess though.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A mish mash imho.think the designers;pst their creative minds in a black hole somewhere along the way in a distant galaxy far far away,anyway it's a little bit on the dark side init.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Apart from the funny looking rear yes


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

another one not fond on the rear! from the front its a certain yes as it looks very meaty the rear look too futuristic though and doesn't bend with the front  

still a yes though!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Surely a car like that should have some HUGE exhausts??
They look tiny 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

The back ruins it. From the front yes.


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks a bit Bernie and Leepu for my tastes.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

TGi said:


> Looks a bit Bernie and Leepu for my tastes.


:lol::thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would feel like a new version of Kit in that , a yes from me


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It’s a yes from me


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Back end is a bit odd, but odd enough to be cool.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Reminds me of an old Cortina....on steroids!


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes , looks awesome.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Really like the view from the front, not so much the back! Still a yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh Yes!!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Like that!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Front yes 

Back mmmmmm not sure


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Bit marmite..... nope


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Ye,Yes,,,,,,,YES

BB


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

no thanks, just been slung together no real thought to design


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Reminds me of roadkill wombats that are steadily inflating at the side of the road!


----------

